# Unable to access intenet [moved from IE]



## rghughey (Apr 1, 2008)

My internet connection is through a wired router as a shared resource. I am using Windows XP Home. I can’t access the internet through Internet Explorer 7. But if I start up AOL, I have no problem accessing the internet. 

No change if firewall is turned off.

I uninstalled AOL but still no internet.

Why can’t I access the internet using Internet Explorer? 

Thanks


----------



## Jolt (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Unable to access intenet*

Are you running any Firewalls on your computer?


----------



## rghughey (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Unable to access intenet*

Yes, the firewall is part of PC-Cillian Internet Security. But as stated in original message, I have tried turning the firewall OFF but there is no change in access capability.


----------



## Jolt (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Unable to access intenet*

Okay, some of these programs are really hard to deactivate. Fullly uninstall the firewall and see i that resolves your problem


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Unable to access intenet*

Open up the program control in Trend micro and allow IE.


----------



## rghughey (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Unable to access intenet*

Allowing the IE is a good idea, but maybe not enough information. May I ask a couple of questions. First, When I turned off the firewall, wouldn't that do the same thing as allowing everything? Second, Under the firewall settings for Direct Internet Connections, Internet Explorer is already Enabled. Am I looking in the wrong location?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Unable to access intenet*

Sorry I couldnt give more detail the first time, I havent used Trend micro in years, but I go this from the net:



> 1. Open the Trend Micro Internet Security main console by doing any of the following:
> * Click Start > Programs or All Programs > Trend Micro Internet Security > Trend Micro Internet Security.
> * Double-click the Trend Micro Internet Security icon on the lower right corner of your screen.
> 2. Click Home Network & Firewall Controls on the left panel.
> ...


Find IE and allow.



> When I turned off the firewall, wouldn't that do the same thing as allowing everything?


No, from past experiance I have noticed that some security settings still stay enabled. This happens with most Firewalls.


----------



## rghughey (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Unable to access intenet*

I appreciate your response but basically this did not solve the problem. You set of instructions may have been based on a newer version of TrendMicro but I was able to work my way to the same point and found that IE was already enabled.

While polking around TrendMicro I discovered that the firewall setting was set to Automatically detect the best available connection. I changed this to be set for my specific LAN. This did not help either. I still can not access the internet thru Internet Explorer.

When Enternet Explorer comes back with an error message it also allows me to run a diagnostic connection test. At the conclusion of the test it states "Windows cannot connect to the internet using HTTP, HTTPS, or FTP. This is probably caused by a firewall setting on this computer. Check the firewall settings for the HTTP port (80), HTTPS port (443) and FPT port (21)."

I could not find access to these port in the TrendMicro program. At thsi point I don't know what to look for in TrendMircor or Internet Explorer.
4-dontkno.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Unable to access intenet*

I have moved your thread to *Security and Firewalls* as I think you will get better help there.


----------

